# nachträgliche Teichverbesserung



## Bleckis (14. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,liebe Teichfreunde!
Vielleicht kann mir geholfen werden? Unser Teich ist ca. 14 Jahre alt,er ist ca 6X4 Meter groß,an der tiefsten Stelle ca.1,20 tief-gebaut von einer Teichfirma mit ?? mm dicker Folie-ob Flies darunter ist ?? (ich glaube nicht) Die Uferzone ist ca 40 cm breit und prächtig bewachsen.Die Kois fühlen sich wohl und dank Bitron und Biotec ist das Wasser sehr klar.Das Problem: der Teich hat keine Flachzone-er ist auch an der flachsten Stelle 75 cm tief und läuft ziemlich steil ab.Unterwasserpflanzen sind 2 Seerosen-die stehen aber auch sehr tief-sonst noch aus dem See geholtes __ Schilf,welches sich etwas verbreitet hat. Der Teich ist sehr groß-ich hätte gerne nachträglich eine Flachzone zum Anpflanzen.Ein "Fachmann" von einer Teichfirma will mir mit Lava gefüllte Jutesäcke reinlegen und dann oben drauf pflanzen-löst sich Jute nicht auf??Ein anderer meint,auf der Folie Feldsteine flach legen und mauern mit Zement -meine Bedenken-wird das nicht zu schwer??Nimmt die Folie Schaden? Ich hätte auf jeden Fall gerne einen etwas auch innen beflanzten Teich-und noch mehr Seerosen-davon halte ich nichts.Ich bitte Euch um Eure Ratschläge und danke herzlich im voraus.Gruß Bleckis


----------



## axel (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: nachträgliche Teichverbesserung*

Hallo Bleckis

Das Schilf würd ich aus den Teich wieder heraushohlen .Wegen der Rizinome die die Teichfolie durchbohren können .
Den Rand des Teiches kannst Du ja mit Hilfe von  Pflanztaschen bepflanzen .
Und in den Teich ,Hornkraut Wasserpest usw.
Für eine Pflanzzone würd ich einen extra Teich anlegen .


lg
axel


----------



## koikai (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: nachträgliche Teichverbesserung*

Hi Bleckis

So nach 14 Jahren kann man auch einen Teich neu anlegen.
Viele machen das alle 1 bis 2 Jahre. Wir haben unseren Teich in den letzten 5 Jahren zwei mal umgebaut. Also nur zu!!!! Spaten raus und los!!!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: nachträgliche Teichverbesserung*

Moin.

Sollte jemand Bilder zu Blecksi's Teich suchen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

Der Rand erscheint schön eingewachsen... gibt es da überhaupt eine Kapillarsperre oder die Möglichkeit, z.B. sowas 

 

 nachträglich zu bauen?
Das Grüne könnten Ufermatten mit Pflanztaschen sein. Man muss nur zusehen, dass die nicht so schwer werden, dass sie samt Steinen abstürzen. 
Ansonsten hatte beispielsweise Karsten noch eine gute Idee. 
Gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=16727#post16727

Dann gibts noch sowas https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/23762&d=1207590928 und unendlich viele weitere Möglichkeiten.
Wichtig ist, dass die Folie an ihrem Ende möglichst senkrecht nach oben steht oder irgendwie anders verhindert wird, dass sich Dochte bilden können.

Ansonsten: Meine beiden Vorschreiber haben ebenfalls Recht.... sucht Dir also eine Lösung aus.


----------



## Bleckis (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: nachträgliche Teichverbesserung*

Hallo,herzlichen Dank für Eure Ratschläge-das mit dem __ Schilf gibt mir zu denken-es ist ja schon ein paar Jahre drin und gerade jetzt kommen die ersten neuen Triebe aus dem Wasser-mal sehen,ob ich bei etwas wärmeren Temperaturen reingehe...und dann das ganze rausbuddeln.
Das mit den Taschen ist sicher machbar-wie ist Eure Meinung zum mauern auf der Folie-natürlich mit Flies unter-kann das zu schwer für die Folie werden?
An einen "Neubau" ist leider nicht zu denken,da ich EU-Rentner bin und bei der Größe sind schnell ein paar Tausender weg-das hat damals schon ca.5000.-DM gekostet.Klar,ein Koiteich wie er jetzt ist hat steile Abhänge und da ist mit nachträglichem pflanzen nicht viel drin-deshalb die Idee mit dem mauern einer Flachzone statt Jutesäcken.
Viele Grüße Bleckis


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: nachträgliche Teichverbesserung*

Hi.

Also nach 14 Jahren würde ich die Folie möglichst in Ruhe lassen....
Mach das mit den Taschen-Matten, falls möglich. So verlierst Du auch nicht all zuviel Volumen. 
Aus gut gespültem Kunstrasen kann man solche Taschenmatten gut + günstig nachbasteln. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15752/?q=taschenmatten


----------



## Bleckis (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: nachträgliche Teichverbesserung*

Hallo Anett-hallo,liebe Gartenfreunde,
ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für Eure Ratschläge und berichte Euch nun,wie ich das Problem gelöst habe-also: der Teichbauer war hier und hat mit kleinem Splitt in Vliessäcken(grün) eine Art Damm gebaut-dann dahinter mit kleinem Splitt verfüllt und in die nun neu geschaffene Flachzone entsprechende Pflanzen-in ca nun 20 cm Tiefe gepflanzt-das ganze sieht haltbar aus und auch die Kois haben sich daran gewöhnt. Die Säcke sind so gelegt,daß sie nicht wegrutschen können und verfaulen werden sie ja wohl nicht-oder??
Zur Teichbegrenzung habe ich die Folie am Ende aus dem Rasen geholt,senkrecht gestellt und dahinter in ca.15cm Breite Beton geschüttet 20 cm tief und in den noch frischen Beton Schieferplattenreste gedrückt.Auch vor der nun senkrechten Folie wurden die Pflanzen ca.10 cm breit entfernt und statt dessen Kies geschüttet-der Wasserspiegel bleibt nun plötzlich auch konstant.Ich hoffe,ich habe nichts falsch gemacht-in Kürze kommt das __ Schilf raus.Gruß Bleckis.


----------

